# Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)



## Falador (1. Februar 2014)

*Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Mein Erfahrungsbericht mit dem Online Händler "Mindfactory".


Vorwort:

Mein Name ist Sven und ich bin 32 Jahre alt und arbeite im Einzelhandel.
Ich möchte hier heute mit euch meine Erfahrungen mit dem Online Händler
"Mindfactory" teilen.

Es wurde mal wieder an der Zeit meinen "Alten" PC-Knecht den FX-6100 Bulldozer (2010) gegen ein "neueres" und vor allem "schnelleres" Sytem auszutauschen damit ich nun auch in den Genuss von Nvidia 3D Vision2 kommen kann und für Games nutzen wollte.
Bisher habe ich meine Pcs immer durch Fachhändler vor Ort inerhalb von 2 Tagen zusammen bauen lassen. Aber diesmal sollte es anders laufen den ich wollte mal das Internet dafür mißbrauchen da ich bei Amazon sehr positive Erfahrungen gemacht habe mit Preis Leistung und Versandgeschwindigkeit.

Ich durchsuchte Tagelang das Netz nach brauchbaren informationen und Testberichten und stoß so auf das Forum der PC Games Hardware Extreme, wo ich meine Vorauswahl den "Technik-Freaks" vorlegte und diese schnell erkannten das ich so gut wie keine Ahnung von PC Komponenten hatte und mir eine PC Konfigurationsvorschlag unterbreitet haben und zuzüglich mir den Tip mit dem Online Händler Mindfachtory.de gaben, da er schnell, zuverläsig und kostengünstig für Hardware Komponenten ist.
- An dieser Stelle möchte ich mich bei den Foren Usern von PC Games Hardware Extreme bedanken für Ihre gute Beratung.

Ich entschloss mich dann bei Mindfactory anzumelden und meine PC Komponenten dort zusammen zustellen, die Homepage von MF ist sehr gut verständlich und sehr gut aufgebaut man findet sich dort gut zurecht.
Inerhalb von einer Stunde hatte ich mein Wunsch PC nun zusammen gestellt und sah das MF auch folgenden Dienst anbietet: Komplettsystemmontage & Test (99,90€), perfekt dachte ich mir und nach ein wenig Nachforschungen entschied ich mich für Mindfactory.

Am 25.01.2014 habe ich mich für den Online Händler "Mindfactory.de" entschieden aufgrund folgender Kriterien:
1.) Gute Preise (zwar nicht die niedrigsten, aber sehr gute Preise.).
2.) Hardwareversender des Jahres 2013 (Verliehen durch PCGames Hardware).
3.) 17 Jahre Kompetenz und erfolgreiche Zusammenarbeit mit Kunden und Handel.
4.) 25.000 verschickte Bestellungen in der Woche  und rund 200 Mitarbeiter.
5.) Komplettsystemmontage & Test (Montagezeit von zirka zwei Werktagen )
6.) Unkomplizierte Reklamationsabwicklung im Sinne des Kunden.

Also bestellte ich mein Wunsch PC mit dem besagten "Komplettsystemmontage & Test", der insgesamt: EUR 2.330,96 kostet, ups was ist das: Versandkosten in Höhe von EUR 6,98 bis EUR 12,99 bei einer Bestellung über 2000€? Egal dachte ich mir die EUR 6,98 haste auch noch übrig.

Nun ging ich mit meinem "Warenkorb" zur "Kasse" und wollte bezahlen, angeboten wird:
Zahlung per Vorkasse, (8,99 €)
Sofortüberweisung (10,99 €)
Finanzierung (10,99 €)
Nachnahme (12,99 € )
PayPal (12,99 € )

Kleine Anmerkung:
Im Angebotenen: "Midnight-Shopping ganz ohne Versandkosten!**"
Als Händler bezahlen Sie ab 500€ Netto Bestellwert generell keine Versandkosten.
(Gilt nicht für Sperr und Frachtgut!)


Ich entschied mich für "PAYPAL".
PayPal verweigerte die Bezahlung, trotz das ich seid 2009 PayPal Kunde bin und eine MasterCard Gold hinterlegt habe.
Nun gut ärgerlich aber passiert, also bezahlte ich die Ware via Vorkasse (Überweisung erfolgte am 27.01).
Eingangsbestätigung 3685084 der Bestellung von Mindfactory kahm auch prompt am Samstag 25.01.2014 um 12:07 Uhr.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren alle meine bestellten Artikel "Lieferbar" und "Vorrätig" (>5) bei Mindfactory, bis auf:
Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 Tower (Artikelnummer: 8568681) und 
Nanoxia Deep Silence NDS 140 PWM Lüfter (Artikelnummer: 8540565 )
diese beiden Artikel standen aber Liefertermin: 28.01.2014.

Am 28.01.2014 wurde mir auch der Eingang der Bezahlung von Mindfactory bestätigt.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt 4:00 pm war alles Vorrätig & auf Lager.
Ich Kontaktierte dann den Support via E-Mail damit ich erfahren konnte wann das System fertig und verschickt wird, bei der Antwort bekahm ich dann einen Schock:

- Antwort von Mindfactory: "Bisher sind alle Artikel bei uns eingetroffen. Wir warten bisher nur noch auf Ihre Grafikkarten. Diese soll am 30.01.14 bei uns eintreffen. "

Die Grafikkarten? Die war doch bis zum 27.01.2014 um 14:00 Uhr auf Lager (>5), da hatt doch glatt Mindfactory die beiden Grafikkarten (2x GTX 780) einfach an jemanden anderes verkauft trotz einer verbindlichen Bestellung meiner seits.
Nun gut, ich den Support angeschrieben und denen gesagt: hatte doch eine verbindliche Bestellung aufgegeben, die Grafikkarte müßte daher ja für mich reserviert worden sein.

- Antwort von Minfactory am 29.01.2014 um 08:00 Uhr "Eine Reservierung in diesem Sinne wie Sie es schreiben gibt es bei uns nicht. Artikel aus einer Bestellung werden flexibel gehalten. Das ist durch unser Warenwirtschaftssystem bedingt und bei einem Onlinehändler in dieser Form Lagertechnisch nicht anders möglich. Ihre zwei Grafikkarten werden am 30.01 bei uns erwartet und dann kann mit der Montage begonnen werden. "

Ok, also gibt man bei Mindfactory eine "unverbindliche" Bestellung auf? Achne ich als "Kunde" gebe eine verbindliche Bestellung auf und Mindfactory hält Ihre Waren flexibel. Naja wenn es nicht anders geht ist es halt nun mal so.

Und plötzlich freute ich mich den die Grafikkarte und alle meine Bestellten Komponenten waren wieder alle vorrätig, so auch die Grafikkarte (5 Stück) und das schon am 29.01. / 30.01.14, da dachte ich mir dann kann es ja los gehen.
Und schrieb erneut eine Mail mit der bitte das System nun fertig zu stellen und mir einen Liefertermin mitzuteilen, als Antwort erhielt ich dann von Mindfactory am 29.01.2014 um 06:14pm:
"Wir können Ihnen leider nicht 100% zusagen, ob das System zum Wochenende fertig gestellt ist."

Ok, heute ist Mittwoch der 29.01. und alle Teile sind Lagernd und auf Ihrer Homepage schreibt Mindfactory: "Komplettsystemmontage & Test (Montagezeit von zirka zwei Werktagen )".
Mindfactory AGBs: § 6 Versand
(2) Der Verkäufer wird vorrätige Ware innerhalb des auf der jeweiligen Angebotsseite angegebenen Zeitraums an den Kunden versenden. Ist kein Versandzeitraum auf der Angebotsseite angegeben, wird die Ware innerhalb von 2 - 5 Werktagen versandt. Der Versandzeitpunkt bestimmt sich (abhängig von der gewählten Zahlungsart) nach Abs. 3.
(4) Ist eine Ware bei Bestellung nicht vorrätig, wird der Verkäufer die Ware unverzüglich bestellen, den Kunden unverzüglich darüber informieren und diesem den voraussichtlichen Liefertermin mitteilen. Diese Waren sind auf der Webseite entsprechend gekennzeichnet. Hinsichtlich des Vorbehalts ordnungsgemäßer Selbstbelieferung verweist der Verkäufer auf § 2 Abs. 5 dieser AGB.
Ok Informationspflicht? Niemals eine Mail bekommen von MF, erst nach Anfrage meiner seits.

Da Mindfactory nun auch ein Forum hat und ich mit den standartisierten E-Mail nicht zufrieden war richtete ich mich am 30.01.2014 um 16:07 Uhr an das Forum.
(Thema Titel: Vorgangsnummer: 3685084 [Lieferung] von Falador).

Hier bekahm ich erstaunlich schnell eine Antwort um 18:01 Uhr von: Witala (Super-Moderator )
Antwort: "Hallo, habe mal nachgefragt. Morgen geht das System auf die Reise.  ".
Perfekt dachte ich mir, den auf der Homepage von Mindfactory unter meinem Profil steht ja bereits seid 3 Tagen folgendes:
Bestellstatus: bezahlt (Lagernd und für Sie reserviert)
Mindfactory Komplettsystem - 
Status: wird montiert 
Nun gut, gestern der 31.01.2014 um 10:33 Uhr fragte ich dann nochmals nach einem Liefertermin im Forum an. Antwort von "MF Vertrieb2 (Mindfactory AG Mitarbeiter)
"Wir versuchen alles mögliche, dass Ihr System heute noch in den Versand geht. "

Also nochmals Nachgefragt um 16:48 Uhr und rasch um 17:44 Uhr wieder vom Mitarbeiter :MF Vertrieb2 Antwort erhalten:
-"Ihre Bestellung wird voraussichtlich, Anfang nächster Woche bei ihnen eintreffen."

Das ist doch alles sehr komisch dachte ich mir und fragte via E-Mail bei der Technik nach ob mein System den schon montiert wurde, hier erhielt ich dann folgende Antwort:
"nein, dann wäre schon eine Rechnung geschrieben."

Ok, fassen wir mal zusammen:
Bestellt habe ich am: 25.01.2014
Zahlungseingang wurde am: 28.01.2014 bestätigt.
Am 29.01.2014 waren nun endlich alle Teile Lagernd und in meinem Mindfactory Profil stand:
Bestellstatus: bezahlt (Lagernd und für Sie reserviert)
Mindfactory Komplettsystem - 
Status: wird montiert 
Am 29.01 wurde mir Mitgeteilt das das System morgen raus geht (Moderator)
Am 30.01 wurde mir Mitgeteilt das wir "ALLES" versuchen das es heute noch raus geht (MF Mitarbeiter).
Am 30.01. wurde gesagt das es erst Anfang nächster Woche ankommt (MF Mitarbeiter)
Nun höhre ich seitens MF Techniker das das System nicht mal montiert wurde, obwohl es im Status: wird montiert steht.
Also Grafikkarte verkauft trotz das Kunde eine verbindliche Bestellung abgegeben hat!
Liefertermin kann nicht genannt werden und es gibt keine verbindlichen Aussagen seitens MF!

So heute haben wir es Samstag den: 01.02.2014 und die Mindfactory Techniker haben frei, dann wird erst wieder am Montag an den Komplettsystemen gearbeitet, ich hoffe mein System ist dann dabei    


Dies war mein Erfahrungsbericht mit Mindfactory.
Wie gesagt ich bin dort Neukunde und habe Lagernde Artikel für über 2000 € bestellt.
Selber Arbeite ich im Einzelhandel, mit Mitarbeitern für "Kunden" und weiß was Kundenservice bedeutet. Das es nicht immer leicht erscheint mit unterschiedlichen Menschen umzugehen, besonders im Handel sollte jedem Klar sein aber bedenkt: Ein "glücklicher Kunde" kommt immer wieder auch wenn es mal 2 € mehr kostet den Kundenservice bindet.

Gerne möchte ich noch erkenzen das ich zu keiner Zeit von Mindfactory über den Stand der Dinge aufgeklärt wurde, erst als ich initative zeigte und Kontakt aufnahm wurde auf meine Anfrage reagiert von selber kahm niemals eine Status Information von seitens MF.

Heute Samstag 01.02.14 hatte die Mindfactory eine Stellungsnahme zu meinem Forumsbeitrag gegeben:


MF Vertriebsleitung schrieb:


> Sehr geehrter Falador, wir versuchen Ihren Auftrag so schnell wie möglich umzusetzen und haben bereits Ihre Bestellung priorisiert doch wenn ich hier lese, dass Sie bereits mit einer Stornierung "drohen", zweifel ich doch etwas Ihre Geduld an. Wir haben jeden Tag eine Menge Komplettmontagen zu erledigen und priorisieren hier nicht nach Einkaufspreis. Ob nun 500 € oder 7000 € PC, alle Kunden werden bei uns gleich gut behandelt. Wir haben bei Ihnen aufgrund Ihrer umfangreichen Forumbeiträge AUSNAHMSWEISE priorisiert und nun werden Sie hier immer ungemütlicher, dass ist nicht fair.
> Hier also die Möglichkeit Geduld, auch hier im Forum, oder Storno. Sie entscheiden.



Danke Herr Vertriebsleiter das ich mein Geld bringen durfte, weitere Forumsanfragen meinerseits wird es somit nicht mehr geben da ich auf keinen Fall ein " ungemütlicher Kunde" sein möchte.

Das es auch anders geht zeigt ein anderer Fall:


> Hallo liebe Community,
> 
> ich habe am 31.01.14 einen selbst zusammengestellten PC bestellt und auch die Eingangsbestätigung bekommen.
> Ich habe insgesamt ca 10 verschiedene Artikel zusammengestellt, gekauft und bereits bezahlt.
> Allerdings habe ich heute eine Versandbestätigung bekommen die nur 2 der 10 bestellten Artikel auflistet.Ist da etwas schief gelaufen?





> Hey,
> Sorry ich hab zu spät die FAQ gelesen. Ja es handelt sich um einen Monitor und ein Gehäuse, welche bereits versandt wurden.
> Vielen Dank



Also bin ich wohl nur wieder ein Einzelfall (bestellt am 25.01.) oder lag es an Goldstatus (5,-€ extra kosten), das sowas auch immer mir passieren muss.

So also warte ich nun "Geduldig" auf Donnerstag das mein System dann nach 14 Tagen kommt.




Gerne werde ich meine Erfahrungen weiter Vortragen wenn es gewünscht ist und euch auf den laufenden halten wenn Ihr es möchtet.

Es darf sich jeder selber sein Bild machen und dies waren bisher nur meine Erfahrungen mit Mindfactory, es gibt bisher tausende von positiven Bewertungen im Internet, wie dies zu werten ist darf jeder selbst für sich entscheiden.


Ein schönes Wochenende und bis balt.


Euer Falador



PS: Wenn dieser Beitrag nicht gewünscht ist oder auf Ablehnung stößt so bitte löschen, danke
Achja bevor ich es vergesse:
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf Sie gerne behalten 
(Deutsche Spache, schwere Sprache ^^)


----------



## hanzy4cheap (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Au man du armer! Ich drück die daumen das der pc bald kommt.


----------



## Ryle (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Du musstest bei Samstagsbestellung, Überweisung und einiger kurzfristig vergriffener Artikel fast eine ganze Woche warten? Skandalös!

Das MF nichts "reserviert" was noch nicht bezahlt wurde sollte dir eigentlich klar sein. Kann man aus logistischen Gründen gar nicht, was meinst du was da los wäre. Und die Wartezeit war nun wirklich nicht exorbitant hoch, genauso wenig finde ich da etwas verwerfliches am Service von MF. Keine Ahnung wie man deswegen jetzt so eine Wall of Text deswegen verfassen muss.


----------



## True Monkey (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

^^Vllt solltest du nochmal lesen ....er hat schon vorher bezahlt und es wurde sogar schriftlich bestätigt das die Ware für ihn reserviert wurde 
Und dann habe sie sie trotzdem an jemanden anderen Verkauft 
 Edit: Ok ich habe jetzt gesehen das sie die ware vor Geldeingang weiterverkauft haben 


Aber wie heißt es doch so schön ...geiz ist geil 
Vllt mal darüber nachdenken den Einzelhandel zu unterstützen und seine Sachen vor Ort kaufen dann passiert sowas nicht


----------



## keinnick (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

First World Problems...  Man, Mitte nächster Woche hast Du Deine Kiste und in 2 Wochen denkst Du noch nicht mal mehr dran. Reg Dich nicht so auf...


----------



## the.hai (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Also insgesamt kommst du mir auch bischen zu anspruchsvoll vor, wer solche dringenden Wünsche hat, sollte lokal kaufen. 

Allerdings kann ich die anscheinend falschen Aussagen der MF Mitarbeiter dann auch nicht nachvollziehen (montiert, nicht montiert, geht raus usw usw).


Ich arbeite selbst in einem Beruf mit Kundenkontakt und es gibt nichts schlimmeres, als diesen widersprüchliche Ansagen zu liefern.



Zum "Goldstatus" 





> http://www.mindfactory.de/templates/mindfactory/images/infocenter/goldorder/logo_goldorder.png
> *Service Level Gold*
> 
> 
> ...


Wenn das mal nicht absolute PRIORISIERUNG ist. wer mehr bezahlt, bekommt zuerst, jihaaa. Ich bestell immer ohne, kenne auch keinen anderen Händler, der soetwas anbietet.


P.S. wieso hast du ne 120er und ne 480er SSD in deinem Setup????


----------



## Tommi1 (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Du hast Samstags (25.1.) bestellt und Geldeingang war am  Dienstag (28.01.), Teile waren nicht vorrätig, welche aber schnell wieder auf Lager waren und der Rechner erst noch zusammen gebaut werden muss und beschwerst Dich, daß Du heute oder am Montag Deinen PC noch nicht hast ?

Hab doch einfach mal etwas Geduld.  Gut Ding will weile haben.

Wenn Du ihn schnell haben wölltest, hättest Du auch zu Deinem örtlichen gehen können (für mehr Kohle).

Find es überflüssig nach 4 Tagen schon Stress zu machen. 


Manche Leute haben einfach keine Geduld.
Sorry, aber da kann ich den MF Mitarbeiter schon verstehen, daß er sowas schreibt.

Wenn Du was schnellestmöglichst in Händen halten willst, fahr zu McDo und bestell Dir nen Hamburger (obwohl da ja die verflixte Fahrt auch lange dauern kann... verdammter Verkehr und Kunden die vorher dran sind).....


----------



## Thallassa (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Du arbeitest selbst im Einzelhandel, bist aber dennoch so ein ungeduldiger Kunde? Na dann hoffe ich, dass du hexen kannst und noch nie einen Kunden hast warten lassen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

>5 sagt ja auch nix über den genauen Bestand, und während du bestellst kommen auch andere auf die Idee zu bestellen. Wenn deren Bestellung früher abgefertigt wurde rückst du halt jeweils einen nach hinten da erst gezählt wird die deine Bestellung akzeptieren. Und gerade Grafikkarten sind derzeitig eben etwas problematisch wegen der Mengen.
 Ich selber hatte meine Karte bei HWV bestellen wollen und habe während der Bestellung die Seite aktualisiert und siehe da der Bestand war auf 0 und der 2. beste Anbieter hatte auf ein mal die Karten vorrätig. So etwas passiert hier jedem mal, thats Business


----------



## 0madmexx0 (1. Februar 2014)

Zwar kann ich den TE in gewisser Hinsicht "verstehen" wen er sich ein System um 2k bestellt und quasi auf Nadeln sitzt bis es endlich ankommt aber übertreiben sollte man es auch nicht nur weil es ein paar Tage länger dauert da nicht auf anhieb alles lagernd ist. Viel wichtiger wäre mir, dass das Teil anständig zusammengebaut wird und ohne Probleme funktioniert.
Ein jeder Händler wird, sofern er was in der Birne hat, den Lagerstand möglichst gering halten um nicht darauf sitzen zu bleiben. Da kann es schon mal passieren das was nachbestellt werden muss.


----------



## yingtao (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Habe das selbe auch schon bei Mindfactory gehabt und die Sache ist einfach, dass der Warencounter in einem bestimmten Intervall (alle paar Stunden) aktualisiert wird und die Ware erst nach Zahlungseingang reserviert wird, außer man nimmt diesen Gold Bonus mit, wodurch die Ware direkt reserviert wird und man in der Bestellübersicht, dann auch direkt sieht, ob Ware noch vorhanden ist oder nicht. Rechne daher bei Mindfactory immer 5€ drauf für den Gold Bonus, weil es einfach Mist ist das man erst nach Zahlungseingang eine Reservierung der Ware bekommt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (1. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Trotzdem ist der Goldlevel reinste Geldverschwendung


----------



## jan455 (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Du armer . Bei mir war es damals ähnlich. Habe aber Komponenten bestellt. Das Gehäuse kam schon wenige Tage nach Bestellungseingang. Doch die restlichen Komponenten dauerten eine ewigkeit. Lag alles wohl an der Grafikkarte, die ich bestellt hatte, wo auch wie bei dir am Anfang noch welche da waren aber meine Bestellung trotzdem nicht bearbeitet wurde. Hab auch den Support angeschrieben. Die haben wir dann gesagt, dass die bestellung heute noch raus geht. Ist sie dann auch, hab sie 2 Tage später erhalten. Als ich das Paket der Grafikkarte aufgemacht hatte ist mir aufgefallen, dass die Grafikkarte in 2 antistatische Verpackungen eingepackt war. Das kam mir ein wenig komisch vor(diese sah auch schon enutz und voller Kratzer aus). Nach dem Einbau beim zocken hat sie nach einer halben Stunde ist das Bild  plötzlich eingefroren. Nun wurde mir alles klar. Die hatten mir eine Retoure geschickt, damit ich aufhöre zumzumeckern. Hab sie natürlich sofort wieder eingeschickt. Die von Mindfactory haben mir dann zurückgeschrieben, dass sie die Grakka ersetzen (wenigstens). Hat dann aber nochmal 2 Wochen gedauert bis sie endlich angekommen ist. Diese hatte dann auch eine richtige Verpackung. Das ist so bisher meine Erfahrung von Mindfactory :/


----------



## seventyseven (2. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Meine Erfahrung

-Graka bestellt
-Bezahlt
-Graka nicht vorrätig (780Ti bei Release)
-Forum, Thread eröffnet
-Artikel bzw. Hersteller gewechselt
-Angekommen

~1 Woche, Voll zufrieden und der Service würde von mir eine glatte 1 bekommen (Kein Goldwhatever) .

Euer Gemecker ist einfach nur lächerlich "OMG Artikel XYZ ist nicht vorrätig/kommt 2 Tage später"


----------



## Kuhprah (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Wird Zeit dass man sich den PC zu Hause direkt ausdrucken kann... ein paar Tage warten ist wohl nicht mehr drin. Stell dir vor du hättest per Post (Brief) bestellen müssen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Post / DHL geht ja noch schnell , Hermes ist da ganz gemütlich da kommt die Ware noch per Pedes


----------



## the.hai (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Hermes ist da ganz gemütlich da kommt die Ware noch per Pedes


 
findeste? ich nutze eigentlich nur noch hermes und der götterbote steht dem gelbenlastmuli in nichts nach, außer evtl die auslieferungen am samstag.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Bisher war alles bei Herpes ähh Hermes reinste Schneckenpost. Nix unter 5 Tage, dagegen DHL bei 99% innerhalb 48h max.


----------



## Ash1983 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Wie kann man in dem Alter bitte den Mitarbeitern dort dermaßen auf den Sack gehen?


----------



## the.hai (4. Februar 2014)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Bisher war alles bei Herpes ähh Hermes reinste Schneckenpost. Nix unter 5 Tage, dagegen DHL bei 99% innerhalb 48h max.



Da musst du aber lokal echt pech haben.

2 maximal 3tage dauert der versand in der regel.

Dhl schaffts manchmal innerhalb eines tages, aber selten.


----------



## dekay55 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Also ehrlich, massig überzogen und übertrieben aber nicht von MF .... 

@Dr.Bakterius der Gold Status bringt definitiv was, bsp. Ich hab vor 3 Wochen teile bestellt, Abends um 17:10, per Sofortüberweisung gezahlt und warum auch immer am nächsten Tag gegen 13uhr Stand DHL vor der Tür mit den bestellten sachen. Normalerweile wenn du ohne Goldstatus bestellst um so ne Uhrzeit wird das erst am nächsten Tag rausgeschickt. 
Und ich hab das über mein Privat Account bestellt, und nicht über mein Händleraccount bei Mindfactory, also das ich da vorgezogen behandelt wurde ist ausgeschlossen, das war nur wegen dem Goldstatus. Was totale verarsche ist, der Expressversand auser man will 100% sicher gehen das man das zeug schnell bekommt, ansonst liefert DHL fast immer innerhalb von 24 stunden, zumindest bei mir in der gegend.


----------



## Beam39 (4. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Leute gibts, die gibts gar nicht.. Selber im Einzelhandel arbeiten und dann so ungeduldig sein, wahnsinn.

Stell dir vor, ich habe mir vor 3 Jahren bei Alternate auch einen PC zusammenbasteln lassen (1600€) und habe ganze 2 (!!!) Monate gewartet.. Mein bestellter PC verschwand auf dem Versandweg urplötzlich. Bei Alternate hats keiner mitbekommen und ich dachte mir dann in der 3. Woche das ich vielleicht mal anrufe und frage. Der Herr an der Leitung staunte nicht schlecht als ich ihm erzählt habe das noch kein PC da ist.

Und ich habs auch überlebt und dabei nicht gemeckert..

Aber MF macht sich mit diesem Goldmist nur mehr Probleme..


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Februar 2014)

So ich werde auch mal meine Meinung kund tun.

Mindfactory ist der letzte dreck. Ich habe auch oft da bestellt aber ein drittel davon nur probleme gehabt.
Trotz anruf und mail keine Besserung! 

Am 30.1.14 Grafikkarte bestellt und noch nicht mal ne mail bekommen das sie die jetzt nicht mehr lagernd haben. Da dachte ich nicht schon wieder,aber doch schon wieder.

Da sollte keiner mehr bestellen die werden immer schlechter.

Nicht nur das mit dem support sondern auch das die immer die grade neuen sachen immer zu wenig bestellen. Laut internet sollen die ja jede woche 25000 bestellungen haben aber dann nicht genug hardware haben.

Der schei@ laden hat mich mit dieser Bestellung das letzte mal gesehen!!! 

Da gehe ich lieber nach alternate und bezahle nen bißchen mehr.

Mfg


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Februar 2014)

Ich hatte nur Spaß mit dem Support , bei den bisherigen Bestellungen lief alles Tadellos.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Februar 2014)

Das mag sein das du glück gehabt hast.


----------



## RBOY (4. Februar 2014)

Hab im Dezember eine 280x von Gigabyte bestellt, die sie vor kurzen aus dem Sortiment genommen haben = Kriege die Karte nicht.
Jedoch können sie nichts dafür und meine restliche Hardware wurde schnell versendet und war am nächsten Tag um 10Uhr da . Der Service war bis jetzt auch top. In nur 1-2Std. hatte ich schon eine E-Mail von ihnen. Selbst auf meine dauernden Bestelländerungen sind sie ohne Probleme eingegangen. Die Angestellten können nicht zaubern.


----------



## Dragon AMD (4. Februar 2014)

Ich rede ja nicht vom zaubern. Hab lediglich am 31.1.14 die Bezahlungsbestätigung bekommen und bisher nichts. 

Nicht mal ne mail das die ware jetzt grade nicht mehr lagernd ist und es noch etwas dauert.

Ich hab ne mail zu denen geschrieben aber von denen kommt nur ne standart antwort.

Das ist wie in der politik da sitzen auch immer nur die falschen.


----------



## infantri (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Also ich habe mitlerweile schon gut 10 oder mehr systeme in einzelte dort bestellt und bis jetzt lief es immer so ab das man zufrieden war mindfactory bemüht sich schon meiner meinung nach.

Es kann bzw kommt es aber fast immer vor das man bei einer großen bestellung mit vielen einzelteilen sachen dabei hat die erst vorrätig sind und dann nicht mehr wenn die bstellung raus ist, das mag aber daran liegen das die seite nicht minütlich aktualisiert wird, wenn man z.b eine halbe stunde shopt wo noch alles 3-5 mal vorhanden ist kann die hardware am ende schon ausverkauft sein.

Als ich das erste mal im jahre 2006 mein eus sys bestellte wollte ich unbedingt die asus 7900gt 2dht top haben (oc vesion) alles wurde geschickt bis auf die graka, da wurde mir aber als das paket versand wurde gleich mitgeteilt die karte wär in 3 wochen lieferbar und wenn ich mag kann ich mir eine andere aussuchen falls ich nicht warten möchte, das wollte ich aber nicht weil ich für das gleiche geld dann eine etwas schwächere bekommen hätte.

Also hab ich gewartet und gut wars dann auch.

Hab auch jetzt wieder bestellt und ich muss sagen mindfactory ist von ihrer preis erhöhung weg. Denn nach 0.00 uhr hat man ja ab 200€ glaube es war sogar mal 100€ keinen versand bezahlt, und um ihre versand kosten wieder rein zu bekommen.... so vermute ich, wurde alles immer um 1-2 euro teurer^^

Diesmal hab ich für 200 euro bestellt und hätte die teile niergends billiger bekommen, erste sahne kann man dazu nur sagen.

MFG


----------



## efdev (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

hab mit mindfactory auch nur gute erfahrungen gemacht.

@Dragon AMD 
schon beim support mal nachgefragt ob die karte verschickt wurde oder noch lagernd war bei deiner bestellung ?
das selbe problem hatte ich auch mit meinem RAM hat aber nach einer mail alles geklappt .


----------



## MyArt (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*



the.hai schrieb:


> Da musst du aber lokal echt pech haben.
> 
> 2 maximal 3tage dauert der versand in der regel.
> 
> Dhl schaffts manchmal innerhalb eines tages, aber selten.


 
Habe mit Hermes auch keine guten Erfahrungen. Bei mir fährt da natürlich auch ein selbstständiger rum, Kettenraucher, Auto fällt fast auseinander....
Da kommt Freude auf wenn du als nicht Nichtraucher ein total stinkendes Paket entgegen nehmen darfst.

Immerhin hört man das Auto schon aus 500 meter Entfernung kommen


----------



## Beam39 (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*



Travel schrieb:


> Habe mit Hermes auch keine guten Erfahrungen. Bei mir fährt da natürlich auch ein selbstständiger rum, Kettenraucher, Auto fällt fast auseinander....
> Da kommt Freude auf wenn du als nicht Nichtraucher ein total stinkendes Paket entgegen nehmen darfst.
> 
> Immerhin hört man das Auto schon aus 500 meter Entfernung kommen


 
Ha! Scheinen nicht nur bei mir so zu sein, die Fahrzeuge von Hermens  Und dann hinten an der Scheibe noch son schlecht ausgedruckter Zettel mit "Hermes" dran  Aber dafür sind die Leute nett  Bei denen hatte ich noch nie Probleme mit Lieferungen die nicht angekommen sind weil ich angeblich nicht zu Hause gewesen wäre


----------



## Falador (5. Februar 2014)

*AW: Meine Erfahrung mit dem Online Händler Mindfactory.de (Online Händler des Jahres 2013)*

Teil 2:

Am Feb 1 um 12:18 PM 
habe ich ja eine Antwort auf meine Anfrage eines MF Mitarbeiters erhalten:


> Sehr geehrter Herr
> es sind alle Teile da und der Rechner ist in Produktion und wird Montag oder Dienstag fertig gestellt.
> Mit freundlichen Grüßen



Leider habe ich aber auch ein paar Stunden später (Feb 1 um 11:00 PM ) von MF eine automatisierte Mail bekommen:


> Sehr geehrte/r
> vor wenigen Tagen haben Sie bei mindfactory.de unter der Kundennummer 1xxxxx bestellt. Da noch nicht alle Artikel bei uns eingetroffen sind, wird sich die Lieferung noch etwas verzögern. Wir bitten um Verständnis und etwas Geduld.
> Bitte lesen Sie unbedingt weiter, damit Ihre Fragen hierzu beantwortet werden.
> Wann wird der Artikel geliefert?
> ...


Also mal abwarten was draus wird.

________________________________________________________________________________________

Leute entschuldigt bitte wenn ich euch mit meinem "rumgeheule" auf die Nerven gehe, aber in meinem
Beitrag geht es mir nich darum das ich 1,2,3,.....6..... oder 10 Werkstage warten muß, NEIN !
Es geht hier drum das man als Kunde der bei Mindfactory Vorkasse als Zahlungsmethode ausgewählt hat
nur hin gehalten wird, bzw ganz ganz ganz nach hinten rutscht und auch wenn die Teile
"Lagernd" sind werden erst andere Kunden beliefert, z.B. Gold Kunden (+5€).

Mindfactory: Wir behandelt alle unsere Kunden gleich, egal ob 500€ oder 7000€ Warenwert und das ist
defenitive nicht korrekt, erst mit Zahlung einer Servicepauschale bekommt man den gleichen
Service wie andere die die Pauschale gezahlt haben, ob dies rechtens ist? Ich glaube nicht.

Dann schreiben und wirbt MF damit das ein Rechner inerhalb von 2 Werkstagen montiert wird, das steht sogar in deren
AGB´s, aber auch dies ist eine glatte "LÜGE".

Des Weiteren wird man von Mitarbeitern mithilfe von "Lügen" hingehalten und vertröstet und ganz wichtig ist
es fehlt bei Mindfactory defenitive der Informationsfluss.
(Ein Verkäufer ist verpflichtet den Kunden zu informieren sollte ein Artikel nicht ausgeliefert werden können oder der
Lieferzeitpunkt sich verschieben, Informationspflicht).

Das ein komplett PC in einer Größenordnung wie meiner nicht in 4 Werkstagen auf meinem Tisch steht das weiß ich auch !

Es geht hier bei mir nicht darum irgendwenn zu nerven sondern ledeglich um meine Erfahrung als Neukunde und da finde ich
defenetive ist MF ein Kundenunfreundliches Geschäft-/Shop.
(Nein nicht die Mitarbeiter die sind freundlich, aber der Umgang mit den Kunden wie beschrieben).

Also werd  den Beitrag somit nicht weiterführen .


Fazit: Bestellt man dort Einzelteile und dies als Goldkunde und sogar vieleicht noch als Nachnahme ist MF sicherlich Top
aber sollte man dort ein Komplettsystem bestellen via Vorkasse und das ohne Goldstatus bezweifel ich dies.



Grüße


PS: Achja heute ist Mittwoch Abend und MF hat mir keine Mail, also keine Info was mit meinem Rechner ist werde
wie ihr ja alle anrattet Geduldig sein und bis nächste Woche Dienstag warten


----------

